# Have any of you ladies gone out yet?



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

Cause i know i have.. i've been out fishing a few times recently..Hopefully this snowstorm didnt affect them crappies..Lemme know if any of you have had any luck.


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep! I hit the lake at least twice a week. Usually shore fishing, but have had the boat out a couple times, too.
Fishing has been pretty good around here. I've been catching crappie, gills, and caught 6 nice perch last weekend on worms under a bobber. I've caught a few decent bass, too. Of course, they went back into the lake.


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

Went out today, the fish we're bitin like crazy! pretty windy but overall a good day.


----------



## Mrs Stinger (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi there,Im new here, I fish for walleye in summer,fall,But since its too early for them yet, so I have been out once casting, it was fun but nothing happening, then we got the snowstorm and cooled the water off a couple of degrees and now I have to wait for water to warm back up again before I try casting again. It bums me out:sad:


----------



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love fishing and was hitting some rivers before most people were out. I don't get the opportunity to do much lake fishing, but hope to get out there this summer.

I've caught a lot of carp, catfish and suckers, also nabbed a few bluegill too in the Black River. Caught my first steelhead in Mill Creek in March while sucker fishing:yikes:.

Can't wait to get out again. Just bought a smaller boat, so hoping to get out on the lake.


----------

